# Grey Knight Dakka Bird



## dakem_the_great (Mar 8, 2011)

What do you think of the Grey Knight Stormraven with TL HB, TL AC, Hurricane Bolters and Psybolt. 
This gives you a lot of sync high power attacs on a fast skimmer and maximizes the bonus of psybolt. In addition this makes the flyer a real GUNship 


On the other hand are the "Psystrike missels" now defensive weapons due to power 4?


----------



## Chimaera2000 (Mar 20, 2008)

The Psystrike missiles are indeed defensive weapons! They're generally inferior in an all-comers army to the Bloodstrike missiles on Blood Angels Stormravens, but I feel that's a worthwhile trade-off for having Stormravens out of Heavy Support and into Fast Attack.

That's an interesting weapon configuration! Four Rending S7, three S6 and (typically) six twin-linked S5 shots makes it crush light armor and generate a healthy number of wounds against even high-Toughness models within its 30" threat range. It's a hilariously awesome choice with great imagery (SO many shell casings falling!) in non-competitive games. In tournaments and the like, it's a bit expensive (roughly 250 points). This cost has to be weighed against the amount of firepower that one can field using two Psyfleman Dreadnoughts instead.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't use psybolt ammunition on Stormravens if you're going to be taking hurricane bolters - they cease to be defensive weapons so in order to fire at full effect you're going to need to move 6" or less which is bad for a fast skimmer.

Grey Knight Stormravens are okay in my opinion, but I think the points can be better spent elsewhere in most lists.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not yet completely sold on Psybolts - while you do lose defensive weapons, the 50pts it costs to put out that firepower is worth it depending on enemies. Drop the HB for a MM. Youll need it in GK only lists when taking a Stormraven.

Personally, I've played a game against Tau and Eldar with it - I've killed a Farseer thanks to causing 2 wounds from a Psymissile, and the Rending S7 munches even Disruption Pod Fish, but I'd like to see how it rolls against Psyker-less Mech armies - namely Blood Angels Land Raider spam before judgement.

Personally, I love how it rolls, but if you want Dakka, despite being a ground pounder tank, a Multi-melta LRC with Psybolts hauls in at 270pts, for +20pts, you get to always fire the Hurricane Bolters or AssCans, have Frag Assault Launchers if relevant, Armour 14 - in which case the Raven is better used as a high threat + value target to take fire away from focusing on the LR's. Have a check on my "Silverwing" list in the GK section.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would have thought that a typhon missile launcher in place of the heavy bolter and do not take psybolt ammunition. now when zipping about at max speed you get 4 S6 twin linked AP4 rending attacks, up to 4 S4 small blasts from the mindstrike missiles and another 2 S4 small blasts from the typhoon missile launcher and better yet get another 6 twin linked bolter attacks. That there gets you one dead ork mob and you crossed half the board to drop off those tasty close combat units next turn.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Means you Miss out on either the S6 TL'd shots, or an Accurate, near guaranteed armour kill, and it's not as though the army is missing out on anti-infantry power that much, although I can see its attraction.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Then again I consider myself more casual as a gamer so I just look at stuff I think will be funny rather than just would be good.

A SR with that much firepower would certainly be hard to resist making aeroplane sounds as it zips about blowing up stuff.


----------

